# Hello from Brighton



## taikis (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi there. I've been a lurker on this site for a while and I think I shall sign up, say hi, and make some posts! A stereotypical Asian in his early 30s here from Brighton.

Been gymming without discipline for the past 7 years. Hoping to change that now to get results!


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Welcome. What's a stereotypical Asian?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Is that some kind of KKK member in your avi?


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes said:


> Is that some kind of KKK member in your avi?


 x2 what the fark is your avi about


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes said:


> Is that some kind of KKK member in your avi?


 X3 lol.

Welcome mate!!!


----------



## taikis (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes said:


> Is that some kind of KKK member in your avi?


 It's from this:

http://judithglevy.com/artwork/187797_Parthenogenesis_2.html


----------



## taikis (Apr 21, 2016)

Tren's physique said:


> Welcome. What's a stereotypical Asian?


 Slimmer... smaller... can't grow a beard... into badminton... those kinds of things

Just learned about multiquote so to moderators I'm sorry for the double messages. The quoting system doesn't seem to work so well. I can't edit a post to add more quotes. And while trying this and that sometimes a quoted message wouldn't show up or I couldn't actually type into the reply box with a quoted message already in. And once in it's tricky to remove. Oh well it's probably that I just have to familiarise myself with how the frontend works.

Thank you all for a warm welcome!


----------



## Tren's physique (Feb 13, 2016)

taikis said:


> Slimmer... smaller... can't grow a beard... into badminton... those kind of things
> 
> Just learned about multiquote so to moderators I'm sorry for the double messages. The quoting system doesn't seem to work so well. I can't edit a post to add more quotes. And while trying this and that sometimes a quoted message wouldn't show up or I couldn't actually type into the reply box with a quoted message already in. And once in it's tricky to remove. Oh well it's probably that I just have to familiarise myself with how the frontend works.
> 
> Thank you all for a warm welcome!


 Yeah indeed I didn't say that thing ahahahah

Btw are you on mobile phone?


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

See you down the Bulldog for a sherry! ! :thumb


----------



## taikis (Apr 21, 2016)

Tren's physique said:


> Yeah indeed I didn't say that thing ahahahah
> 
> Btw are you on mobile phone?


 Nah. Now on Chrome on a laptop.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

What's going on in your avi?


----------



## taikis (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes said:


> What's going on in your avi?


 I already replied but the moderator needs to approve it probably because it contains a link.

The pic is from Judith G Levy's painting called Parthenogenesis #2. Isn't it cool a new guy could just bud out from another's belly?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

taikis said:


> I already replied but the moderator needs to approve it probably because it contains a link.
> 
> The pic is from Judith G Levy's painting called Parthenogenesis #2. Isn't it cool a new guy could just bud out from another's belly?


 Like little marshmallow babies


----------



## taikis (Apr 21, 2016)

Acidreflux said:


> See you down the Bulldog for a sherry! ! :thumb


 I'm kinda teetotal. Can I have ginger beer or dandelion+burdock instead?



Yes said:


> Like little marshmallow babies


 About time some crazy scientists should come up with self-replicating marshmallow to solve world's hunger problem


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

taikis said:


> Hi there. I've been a lurker on this site for a while and I think I shall sign up, say hi, and make some posts! A stereotypical Asian in his early 30s here from Brighton.
> 
> Been gymming without discipline for the past 7 years. Hoping to change that now to get results!


 Ah Brighton. I lived there about 15 years ago not far from Preston park.

Whatever you do, make sure you get your nutrition sorted out. You will not get results without a proper nutritional plan.


----------



## taikis (Apr 21, 2016)

AbuDina said:


> Ah Brighton. I lived there about 15 years ago not far from Preston park.
> 
> Whatever you do, make sure you get your nutrition sorted out. You will not get results without a proper nutritional plan.


 Oh I love that area. And the South Downs is just next door!

Thanks man for the emphasis about nutrition. Yeah that really needs to be sorted out. I've managed to increase my weight very slowly from 63 to 73kg over the past two years (peaking at 75kg a few months ago), but I still look like a skinny beginner. Starting last week I've become more disciplined with eating now.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

taikis said:


> Oh I love that area. And the South Downs is just next door!
> 
> Thanks man for the emphasis about nutrition. Yeah that really needs to be sorted out. I've managed to increase my weight very slowly from 63 to 73kg over the past two years (peaking at 75kg a few months ago), but I still look like a skinny beginner. Starting last week I've become more disciplined with eating now.


 Get some gear!!


----------



## taikis (Apr 21, 2016)

Acidreflux said:


> Get some gear!!


 Well I simply don't know where to


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

taikis said:


> Well I simply don't know where to


 Welcome to the board, mate. You're going to fit in just nice. :thumbup1:

I'll do you 20ml of test and a tub of dbol for £500. Pm me (when you can) for PayPal details.

Obviously joking!

I'd throw in 2 tubs of dbol for that....


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

taikis said:


> Well I simply don't know where to


 Plan out a good cycle first and do a bit of research then have a look on Eroids...they have an interesting section called reviews :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Acidreflux said:


> Plan out a good cycle first and do a bit of research then have a look on Eroids...they *ALLEGEDLY *have an interesting section called reviews :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


 :whistling:


----------



## taikis (Apr 21, 2016)

richardrahl said:


> Welcome to the board, mate. You're going to fit in just nice. :thumbup1:
> 
> I'll do you 20ml of test and a tub of dbol for £500. Pm me (when you can) for PayPal details.
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate. You have concessions? I'm still a poor student. :whistling:



Acidreflux said:


> Plan out a good cycle first and do a bit of research then have a look on Eroids...they have an interesting section called reviews :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


 Gosh of all these years of lifting why hasn't anyone ever told me about that website before?!


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

taikis said:


> Cheers mate. You have concessions? I'm still a poor student. [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=64d120b63656cc7ad0fb5833482971be020da5d492054c53a819f6e488d91d20[/IMG]
> 
> Gosh of all these years of lifting why hasn't anyone ever told me about that website before?!


 Because they don't even lift brah!!


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

taikis said:


> Cheers mate. You have concessions? I'm still a poor student. :whistling:


 Bloody hell, you want the moon on a stick! Ok, I'll knock you a fiver off and throw in free delivery.

I'll pull my pants back up now, if you're done with me.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Bloody hell, you want the moon on a stick! Ok, I'll knock you a fiver off and throw in free delivery.
> 
> I'll pull my pants back up now, if you're done with me.


 .. hang on just one moment


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Acidreflux said:


> See you down the Bulldog for a sherry! ! :thumb


 Count me in! Bum fun!

Welcome!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Are we going to the gay pride or what ?

Sure we look in place lol :thumb


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Bloody hell, you want the moon on a stick! Ok, I'll knock you a fiver off and throw in free delivery.
> 
> I'll pull my pants back up now, if you're done with me. [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]


 He wants your moon on his stdick...lol


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Acidreflux said:


> He wants your moon on his stdick...lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

richardrahl said:


> Welcome to the board, mate. You're going to fit in just nice. :thumbup1:
> 
> I'll do you 20ml of test and a tub of dbol for £500. Pm me (when you can) for PayPal details.
> 
> ...


 Fvckin deal that, throw in a signed blown up version of ur Avi and I'm in!

Fvck it, keep the gear..


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

I'm going to Brighton on a stag weekend this weekend. I was excited untill I read last nights thread about bumming in the bushes!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> I'm going to Brighton on a stag weekend this weekend. I was excited untill I read last nights thread about bumming in the bushes!!


 Go to the Bulldog, you'll have a blast.......


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> I'm going to Brighton on a stag weekend this weekend. I was excited untill I read last nights thread about bumming in the bushes!!


 Now your overly excited...Try and stay calm and wait your turn.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Endomorph84 said:


> I'm going to Brighton on a stag weekend this weekend. I wasn't excited at all untill I read last nights thread about bumming in the bushes!!


 Fixed.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Plate said:


> Fvckin deal that, throw in a signed blown up version of ur Avi and I'm in!
> 
> Fvck it, keep the gear..


 I'll do you a signed double glute spread, hand delivered for that.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> I'm going to Brighton on a stag weekend this weekend. I am excited after I read last nights thread about bumming in the bushes!!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

richardrahl said:


> Fixed.


 Haha. Cheers boys!!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Go to the Bulldog, you'll have a blast.......


 Think that's on the shortlist!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Anyway, I've been told it's only gay if you push back?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Endomorph84 said:


> Think that's on the shortlist!


 I went there once, never again. I'll let you find out for yourself, but if your good looking, just be cautious...........


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> I went there once, never again. I'll let you find out for yourself, but if your good looking, just be cautious...........


 Haha. No danger for me then


----------



## taikis (Apr 21, 2016)

Gosh this has escalated quickly!

I'm gay by the way if that's relevant...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

taikis said:


> Gosh this has escalated quickly!
> 
> I'm gay by the way if that's relevant...


 Join the club mate! We all are!

Especially @Acidreflux, he likes to go dogging. 

In all seriousness though you'll find a lot of this on here, don't take offence, it's all just a laugh.

Just ask @Yes, he'll tell you.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

taikis said:


> Gosh this has escalated quickly!
> 
> I'm gay by the way if that's relevant...


 As @Quackerz said, you'll find a lot of gay jokes etc on here but it's just banter (mostly)

I'm also gay and asian (well half asian) too, but I'm not sure if I'm a "stereotypical asian" though :confused1:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes said:


> As @Quackerz said, you'll find a lot of gay jokes etc on here but it's just banter (mostly)
> 
> I'm also gay and asian (well half asian) too, but I'm not sure if I'm a "stereotypical asian" though.


 By that do you mean you have an English accent and prefer to use seated toilets?


----------



## taikis (Apr 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Join the club mate! We all are!
> 
> Especially @Acidreflux, he likes to go dogging.
> 
> ...


 Oh no no I didn't mean that I was offended by anything. Just felt it was the right time to drop that in casually. I'm the least-easily offended person ever existed on Planet Earth!

Gosh I didn't expect that one of the first things I would learn from UK-M (as a member) was what dogging meant as a British slang. :lol:



Yes said:


> As @Quackerz said, you'll find a lot of gay jokes etc on here but it's just banter (mostly)
> 
> I'm also gay and asian (well half asian) too, but I'm not sure if I'm a "stereotypical asian" though :confused1:


 Is rice your main source of carbs?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

taikis said:


> Oh no no I didn't mean that I was offended by anything. Just felt it was the right time to drop that in casually. I'm the least-easily offended person ever existed on Planet Earth!
> 
> Gosh I didn't expect that one of the first things I would learn from UK-M (as a member) was what dogging meant as a British slang. :lol:
> 
> Is rice your main source of carbs?


 Good to hear mate, you won't last long otherwise..... 

LOL at rice.........


----------



## taikis (Apr 21, 2016)

And thanks to @Quackerz now I know how to tag a user Twitter-fashion. Cool feature!


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

taikis said:


> Is rice your main source of carbs?


 :lol:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Well, Brightons errrrr different!


----------

